# PVC vs. EPDM



## rease (8. Nov. 2011)

Schönen Guten Abend,

bin schon seit einigen Wochen am hin und her überlegen und komm nicht so richtig auf einen Nenner... Pro und Contra... PVC oder doch lieber die EPDM...

Gab ja schon mehere Themen darüber... doch aus meiner Sicht nicht mit klaren Antworten...

Hier meine Fragen...

1. Hab gelesen das die Klebeverbindungen bei EPDM nicht dauerhauft stabil sein sollen???  ... kann ich mit eigentlich nicht vorstellen,,, soll sich mit der Zeit der Kleber auflösen????    ---> Hier wird das Nahtklebeband empfohlen (is klar...würde ich als Verkäufer nicht anders machen)... hmmmmmm... ok 

2. Wie ist das mit den Wanddurchführungen zum Schwerkraftfilter durch die EPDM ???
---> Bodenablauf, Skimmer und co. 

da kommt mir die Arbeitsweise mit PVC deutlich einfacher vor... Da werden Wanddurchführungen für 70 € pro Stück empfohlen (Vgl. PVC schwere Quali 14,50 €)... 

3. Schweißbar ist ja die EPDM leider nicht, daher muss ich auf Kleber / Nahtklebeband und co. zurückgreifen --> Mein größter Nachteil für EPDM... 

Aber wollte eigentlich schon ne EPDM aufgrund der langlebigkeit im vergleich zu PVC, mein persönlicher Vorteil nummer eins oder lieg ich da falsch ????

Also kurz zusammengefasst... Hab halt so meine Bedenken beim Verkleben der Durchführungen (Skimmer, Bodenablauf) und ich müsste eine 10 Meter Bahn zusammenkleben ( zukünftiger Teich hat eine L - Form)...

Bei knapp 170 m ² Folie muss das halt gut durchdacht und geplant sein...

 



Danke für eure Bemühungen schonmal im vorraus 

Gruss Martin

PS: Die Skizze hat mir meine Frau designt  verrückt neee  :smoki


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Hallo Martin,

zu PVC kann ich jetzt erstmal nichts sagen... da ich es nicht verwendet habe.

Generell willst Du ja, lt. der Skizze Deiner Frau , eine L-Form Verwenden.

Da bietet sich an in Kontakt mit den Folienlieferanten zu treten, die Dir diese L-Form schon passend vorgeschweisst liefern können... 
Notfalls nochmal ausgiebig mit denen Telefonieren und denen dann die Skizze mit den Bemaßungen schicken.
Du brauchst also nicht zwingend vor Ort mit Schweissband und Kleber zu arbeiten...
Alles also nur eine Frage der Planung.

Was das Anbringen der Flansche angeht... ich habe als Teichneuling meine Flansche erfolgreich und dicht verklebt (Flansche mit Innotec Adheseal...gibt natürlich noch Alternativprodukte ... und Firestone 1,02 EPDM)
Hilfreich ist, wenn man halt auch schon mal mit der Silikonkartuschenpistole hantiert hat 

Bevor man das Messer schwingt, sollte man sich natürlich absolut sicher sein, das die Folie richtig liegt...

In den Basiswissensthemen gibt es einen sehr schönen Bericht über den Einbau von Bodenabläufen... den solltest Du mal lesen.
Das war auch mein Vorbild.
Klar, vor Ort variiert es mal, aber wenn man es mal komplett gelesen hat, dann weiss man einfach was zu tun ist...

Wenn Du den Beitrag nicth findest kann ich sicher den Link nachliefern

Ansonsten wird sicher noch weitere Antworten auf Deine Fragen geben


----------



## rease (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Hey Andreas,

mit dem Gedanken des passenden zurecht kleben oder schweißen in L- Form hab ich auch schon gespielt... Ist sicherlich eine Frage der Kosten... Werde mir mal einige Angebote einholen und Kosten/Nutzen abwägen...

Super die Info mit den Bodenabläufen werde ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen und studieren 

Das beruhigt mich ja schon mal, das du die Durchführungen Dicht bekommen hast 

Welche Durchführungen hast du verwendet ???

Sind die hier geeignet ??? 

http://www.hanako-koi.de/110-mm-Flansch-schwere-Qualitaet.html

Danke für die schnelle Antwort... Naja bis März / April ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit, aber dennoch sollte alles gut geplant oder vor allem durchdacht sein...

Mfg. Martin


----------



## Kolja (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Hallo Martin,

zur Folie kann ich dir nichts sagen.
Aber der Zeichnung entnehme ich, dass der Teich vier(?) Meter tief, mit zwei Stufen à 1,25 werden soll.
Hier mal ein Beitrag zum Teichprofil.

Was soll es denn werden, wahrscheinlich ein Schwimmteich, oder Fische, oder was? Stehen die Pflänzchen auf der Zeichnung in einem Filtergraben?

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Planen.


----------



## jenso (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Hallo,

ein Bodenablauf oder eine Durchführung ist weder bei PVC oder EPDM ein Problem. Wenn du aber 10m Folie aneinander kleben musst, kann ich dir von EPDM-Folie nur abraten. Ich denke nicht, dass eine gut Klebestelle schlechter hält als bei PVC. Aber du musst die Folie erst reinigen und dann mit dem Kleber bestreichen. Der Kleber trocknet ohne das du die Folie (das Band) aufeinander legst. Das Band wird aufgelegt. Dann musst du die Folie aufeinander legen. Du hast nur einen Versuch! Es muss gleich ohne Falten klappen. Du  bekommst die Stücke nicht wieder auseinander. Ich hatte schon auf einer Strecke von ca. 1,20 m (Bachlauf) so meine Probleme. Mit PVC habe ich keine Erfahrung was Folie an Folie kleben betrifft. Ist vom Hörensagen aber einfacher. Ansonsten ist EPDM schon ein tolles Material.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## zickenkind (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Hallo Martin,
würde Dir zur EPDM Folie raten. Begründung: lässt sich einfacher verlegen, ist um einiges geschmeidiger auch bei kälteren Temperaturen. PVC ist doch etwas stracker und schwere im Vergleich zu verlegen. Preislich ist da doch auch ein unterschied und die EPDM Folie teurer aber dafür auch bis zu 400% dehnfähiger  . Wie Martin geschrieben hat lässt sich mit Innotec gut kleben. Denke schon das Dir ein Folienlieferant dies auch in L-Form schweißen. Ich selber habe mein großes Becken auch mit EPDM ausgekleidet und war sehr überrascht wie einfach das ging, Die Pflanzbecken habe ich mit PVC Folie gemacht und das ging nicht so einfach.......
Also wenn der Preis nicht unbedingt ne Rolle spielt dann EPDM, ach ja ist auch UV stabiler gegenüber PVC.


----------



## engelchen1010 (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Hallo,

hanako Koi kommt aus meiner gegend. Habe dort auch schon sachen gekauft. Die beraten auch einen super und die Qualität ist auch super.

Ups du wolltest ja wissen ob die ware bei dir passt sorry


----------



## rease (9. Nov. 2011)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> zur Folie kann ich dir nichts sagen.
> Aber der Zeichnung entnehme ich, dass der Teich vier(?) Meter tief, mit zwei Stufen à 1,25 werden soll.
> ...



Boahhh bin ja baff,,, soviele hilfreiche Antworten, dafür erstmal dankeschön 

Also keine Angst mein Teich ist nicht 4 Meter tief ,,, das sind jeweils die Länge der Stufen,,, Tief wird er 1,80 - 2,0 Meter... Meine Pflänzchen stehen in einem Filtergraben (siehe mein Fotoalbum ) Soll übrigens nen reiner Koiteich werden 

Also hab mich jetzt definitiv dafür entschieden mir die EPDM professionell verkleben zu lassen, bevor ich als Leihe da bei ner 10 Meter- Bahn rumfusche... Ist mir persönlich sicherer... 

Also brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen bei den Durchführungen wenn ich das ordentlich verklebe (EPDM) ?

nochmals dankeschön,,,

mfg MARTIN

Achja,,, würde bei nen Lieferanten pro m² mit Vlies 300 g = 7,59 € bezahlen... Is doch nen Top Preis... denke ich ????


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*



rease schrieb:


> Welche Durchführungen hast du verwendet ???
> 
> Sind die hier geeignet ???
> 
> http://www.hanako-koi.de/110-mm-Flansch-schwere-Qualitaet.html


Hallo Martin,
ich hab sie zwar aus einem anderen Laden, aber die sind 


> Also brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen bei den Durchführungen wenn ich das ordentlich verklebe (EPDM) ?


Vor allem:alles in Ruhe vorbereiten und sich sicher sein, dass die Folie richtig liegt...dann erst das Werkzeug schwingen


----------



## pyro (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*



rease schrieb:


> Achja,,, würde bei nen Lieferanten pro m² mit Vlies 300 g = 7,59 € bezahlen... Is doch nen Top Preis... denke ich ????




Ich habe für mein kleines Bachlaufbecken mit 1,20m x 2,50m und maximal 30cm Wasserstand 300er Vlies verwendet. Für meinen Teich wäre mir dieses Vlies zum Schutz der grossen Folie und bei dem Wasserdruck bei der Tiefe zu dünn gewesen.

Ich würde Dir bei Deiner Größe definitiv zu 500er Vlies oder noch mehr raten. Ich habe 500er und an manchen Stellen (tiefste Stelle und Fundament Steg) das Vlies sogar 3-4 Lagen übereinander.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*



rease schrieb:


> Achja,,, würde bei nen Lieferanten pro m² mit Vlies 300 g = 7,59 € bezahlen... Is doch nen Top Preis... denke ich ????


Wo Jürgen das Vlies nochmal anspricht...

Ich habe Naturagart Vlies 900 benutzt... und das war schon Luxus... und da liegt der qm Preis aktuell bei 5,35€.
Das 300er Vlies von NG liegt bei 2,30€/qm

Ähnliche Preise für 300er gibt es natürlich auch von anderen Lieferanten... 
spontan gefunden... 1,30-1,60 pro qm (je nach Breite) oder halt mehr für mehr Gramm & euro.

Da sieht Dein Angebot dann doch schon recht überzogen aus, selbst wenn man da Versand einrechnet 

Ich hab hier noch eine knapp angefangene  Rolle Naturagart 900er Vlies 'rum stehen'... muss sie mal ausmessen und könnte sie anbieten.... 
Würde für Deinen Teich nicht langen, aber wäre ja eine Grundlage, um den Boden Gut abzusichern und an den Wänden nimmste dann z.B. 300er.

Kommt halt auch auf Deine Bodenbeschaffenheit an...
Wenn ich sehe, was hier auf dem Grundstück (was schon über 5 Jahrzehnte 'verbaut' war) vergraben ist und was beim Bau nebenan vergraben ist... dann gibt es da immer wiedr tolle Überraschungen


----------



## rease (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Guten Morgen....

Hab mich deshalb für das 300'er entschieden weil ich wirklich Glück mit dem Boden haben,,, Im A- Horizont habe ich eine Humusschicht von ungefähr 30 - 40 cm Stärke,,, Dann eine Lehmschicht von 40 cm - 120 cm,,, danach kommt bei mir Kies und sehr feiner Sand bis in 200 cm Tiefe... Keinerlei Gesteine nichts... Also wirklich ein Traum... Heisst ja nicht umsonst Märkische Heide, Märkischer Sand 

Aber denke mal werd nen Kompromiss schließen... Am Grund 500'er Vlies und an den Wänden im oberen Bereich bzw. für die Flachwasserzonen 300'er Vlies um meinen Geldbeutel etwas zu schonen...

Ja mein Angebot war inklusive Versand 

Habt ja schon recht am falschen ende gespart hilft mir dann auch nicht...

PS: Eine Frage hätte ich doch... möchte meine Flachwasserzonen mit Kieselsteinen als Grundfläche auslegen und darauf dann halt "Grosse Feldsteine (50 - 80 kg, Medizinballgroß) vereinzelt als "Deko"

kann ich AUF die Folie zum Schutz nen ganz normales Vlies nehmen ??? Oder muss ich da irgendwas beachten ???

Gruss Martin


----------



## frido (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, galt der Preis von 7,59 €/ qm für 300er vlies inkl. der EPDM Folie......7,59 € für einen qm 300er Vlies sind-naja-nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen...:shock

Ich habe für meinen recht kleinen Teich auch die Pondliner 1,02-ist echt ein feines Zeug und läßt sich selbst bei niedrigen Temperaturen super verlegen. Und hart im Nehmen ist sie auch-habe ein Reststück folgendem Härtetest ausgesetzt!
-"Betonboden-darauf ein paar Splitkörner-darüber die Folie-und darauf wieder ein paar Splitkörner"-und dann mit Gummistiefeln und 100 kilo Kampfgewicht darauf rumgetrampelt und gesprungen-bis auf ein paar oberflächliche Abschürfungen war nix zu sehn! 

Ich konnte die Folie allerdings in einem Stück verwenden und daher stand für mich von Anfang an fest, das es EPDM wird. Großflächige Folienverbindungen würde ich auch lieber von einem Fachmann verkleben lassen.

LG

Andreas


----------



## Theo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Moin Martin.


rease schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> PS: Eine Frage hätte ich doch..
> kann ich AUF die Folie zum Schutz nen ganz normales Vlies nehmen ??? Oder muss ich da irgendwas beachten ???
> Gruss Martin



Die Folie ist extrem  unempfindlich und reißfest.
Trotzdem würde ich zum Schutz ein Vlies unterlegen. Es ist auch deshalb besser weil dein Substrat, egal welcher Art, sicherer liegt und nicht so schnell abrutscht.
Meine Folie war von Hersteller in 300.er Vlies gewickelt das dazu diente die Folie sicher auszurollen. Das Vlies war 10 X 2m und gratis als Verpackung mitgeliefert. Dieses Vlies benuzte ich in der Pflanzzone als Unterlage da es die Eigenschaften von Teichvlies hat allerdings nicht UV stabil ist. (braucht es unter den Steinen auch nicht zu sein)
Ich habe im Forum gelesen das auch Kunstrasen als Unterlage genommen wird.
In jedem Fall sollte man aber was unter die Steine tun.


----------



## rease (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Guten Abend liebe Forengemeinde :smoki

So jetzt sind wieder ein paar Fragen aus der Welt geschafft... Also kann ich ohne Bedenken das Vlies zum Schutz auf die Folie legen, damit meine Steine einen sicheren halt haben und die Folie zusätzlich vor den Steinen geschützt ist.

1. EPDM besser von einem Fachmann verkleben lassen (bei der Größenordnung)
2.     500 'er Schutzvlies für die Tiefwasserzonen
        300'er Schutzvlies als Kompromiss für die Flachwasserzonen
3. Bodenabläufe sorgfältig verkleben und verschrauben (Innotec)

... das waren vorerst so meine Hauptsorgen, mit der Randgestaltung etc. Kapilarsperre müsste ich alles gut überdacht haben... Aber noch ist ja ein bisschen Planungszeit, der Winter wird lang 




frido schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, galt der Preis von 7,59 €/ qm für 300er vlies inkl. der EPDM Folie......7,59 € für einen qm 300er Vlies sind-naja-nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen...:shock



Ähmmm,,, jaaaa... Also ist eine 1,15 mm Firestone EPDM für 7,59 € je m² incl. 300'er Vlies

oder mit 500'er Vlies für 8,09 €... 

Find das Angebot eigentlich recht günstig nach meine Recherchen oder hab ich da was übersehen... Falls du einen besseren / günstigeren Anbieter kennst mit der gleichen Quali würde ich mich über eine PN freuer 

MFG


----------



## Theo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Hallo Martin.
 Die von dir angegebenen Preise sind sehr gut. Es gibt immer jemenden der "billiger" ist aber schlußendlich kommt es ja auch auf Quälität an. Selbst so große Anbieter wie Geaplan liegen mit Vlies bei 7,78€
Ich hatte mich mal im Baumarkt schlau gemacht was ich alles brauche und dabei natürlich auch mal die Preise notiert. Der gute Mann war sehr hilfsbereit und bot mir einen recht günstigen Preis. Auf die Frage wo die Folie denn geschweißt wird zeigte er auf den Fußboden und sagte "hier".
Auch wenn da Garantie drauf gegeben wird...neee da gibt man besser etwas mehr Geld aus oder man läßt den Teichbau ganz.


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: PVC vs. EPDM*

Der Theo bringt es da wohl auf den Punkt:


Theo schrieb:


> Hallo Martin.
> Die von dir angegebenen Preise sind sehr gut. Es gibt immer jemenden der "billiger" ist aber schlußendlich kommt es ja auch auf Quälität an.



Eine L-Form mit Verklebung. Das hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten, [thread=33275]*schau hier*[/thread] ruhig einmal nach.

Eine profesionelle EPDM-Klebenaht kostet extra, spart auf der anderen Seite allerdings Folienfläche. Andererseits bieten einige Lieferanten Rollenabschnitte zu etwas ermäßigten Preisen an, im Einzelfall könnte man hier wieder günstiger fahren. Und wenn man dann aus dem gelieferten Rechteck ausschneidet bleibt ein Folienstück über, das ist nur ein scheinbarer Verlust, man hat es ja noch und findet bestimmt Verwendung dafür.

Wenn die Teichgrube fertig ist kannst du die Folienmaße mit einer Schnur ausmessen, plus Sicherheitszuschlag. Pro Quadratmeter Wasserfläche können so durchaus 1,5 m² Folie zu Buche schlagen, vielleicht weniger, aber manchmal auch mehr...

Ich an deiner Stelle würde bei einem Fischteich die 1 mm EPDM Folie einsetzen, 1,5 mm wäre Overkill. Vlies je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit 500 g/mm² oder dicker, kein 300er. Bei deiner Fläche wäre das nur ein marginaler Aufpreis, wirklich. Du kommst da nie wieder ran.

Lass dir ein paar Folien-, vor allen Dingen Vliesmuster schicken von zwei, drei Lieferanten deiner Wahl.


----------

